# Need a little help...D7000 to D600



## Rick99 (Feb 11, 2016)

Hey Everyone, I do not have a FF Camera.  I have a D7000.  I have been looking around and found a person selling a D600 for $800.  I have been talking to him awhile and was able to get him to lower his price to $700.  The camera has 14ooo actuations on it and comes with an aftermarket battery grip, an 16gb sd card, charger, cable etc..  I read a lot about the D600 and the oil spots.  He said he never sent his back in to Nikon and hasn't noticed any but also he says he has his camera cleaned professionally every year. For $700 bucks, is this worth it?  If there is a problem with the camera, I am assuming if I were to find spots, I can send it back in to Nikon for a shutter upgrade and if that doesn't work a D610? Is it worth the $700? TIA


----------



## Braineack (Feb 11, 2016)

That's incredible deal; buy without hesitation.

the oil spot issues is of no concern -- it's warrantied for life.

I would replace the SD card for a class-3 one however.


----------



## Rick99 (Feb 11, 2016)

AWESOME....I thought it was a good deal to but after sleeping on it last night I woke up a little nervous!


----------



## Braineack (Feb 11, 2016)

first thing I'd do after getting it is testing it on a white wall/sky at f11 and look for oil.

if it's there, then fill out the service advisory form for the D600 on Nikon's website, get the free UPS shipping label, and send it off.

Then your $700 14,xxx actuations camera will now be a $700 0 actuations camera.   Basically like putting a brand new transmission in a gently used car.

if the oil issue ever comes back, call nikon, complain, and work out a brand new D610 (or maybe something new has come out since then and youll get that model instead).  so basically a new ~$1,500 camera for "free".


----------



## Rick99 (Feb 11, 2016)

Thanks of the help...LOL just sounds to good to be true, doesn't it?  Looking forward to shooting with it.  Is there a huge difference from the D7000 to the D600?


----------



## goodguy (Feb 11, 2016)

Rick99 said:


> Thanks of the help...LOL just sounds to good to be true, doesn't it?  Looking forward to shooting with it.  Is there a huge difference from the D7000 to the D600?


AF is about same but other then that the D600 is a big upgrade, low light performance on it is significantly better and so is dynamic range.
I too think its a good deal, while some D600 had these oil/dust issue not everybody had it, most likely you will not have issues and if you will as "Braineack" said you are covered for life, he knows what he is talking about he had the D600 and now the D610.


----------



## Rick99 (Feb 11, 2016)

Thanks...trying to pick this up today or tomorrow.  Excited to get my first FF


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Feb 11, 2016)

Wait a second. Check to make sure that it's not grey market. If it is, as far as I know, Nikon won't touch it. Last time I checked, at least.


----------



## Braineack (Feb 11, 2016)

Rick99 said:


> Thanks of the help...LOL just sounds to good to be true, doesn't it?



how do you think I turned my refurbished D600 into a brand new D610?


----------



## Rick99 (Feb 11, 2016)

How can I tell if its a Grey Market or US Version?


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Feb 11, 2016)

Rick99 said:


> How can I tell if its a Grey Market or US Version?


Serial number


----------



## Rick99 (Feb 11, 2016)

Can you expand on the serial number?  What should I be looking for? Will it say US on the camera? TIA


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Feb 11, 2016)

Rick99 said:


> Can you expand on the serial number?  What should I be looking for? Will it say US on the camera? TIA


Submit it to Nikon, and they'll tell you


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 11, 2016)

Rick99 said:


> Is there a huge difference from the D7000 to the D600?


Yes.
I went from a d7000 to a d600
I shot a lot of indoor sports and outdoor sports,and everything in between.

If you use both in "perfect" lighting then there's minimal difference.  But anything other than "perfect" lighting you'll notice a lot more flexibility in your exposure control.

The d600 is also physically slightly larger than the d7000.  I found this out when my d7000 used to just barely fit into my backpack and the d600 DIDN'T.  Many of the features, controls and menu options are very similar though as Nikon shares parts on all their platforms now.


----------



## Rick99 (Feb 11, 2016)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I called Nikon and gave them the serial number that he gave me. They said it was under the affected list of D600's with the shutter problem and that I can send it to them to have it serviced or replaced (up to the tech who handles it).  PICKING IT UP TODAY!


----------



## goodguy (Feb 11, 2016)

Rick99 said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone. I called Nikon and gave them the serial number that he gave me. They said it was under the affected list of D600's with the shutter problem and that I can send it to them to have it serviced or replaced (up to the tech who handles it).  PICKING IT UP TODAY!


Good luck


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 11, 2016)

FYI, my shutter was replaced last year.  I haven't noticed any other issues though I need to test it again.


----------



## wezza13 (Feb 11, 2016)

I have a D7000 and a D600 currently. I shoot primarily birds and wildlife.

Put it this way, I don't use the D7000, I let my daughter use it whenever she wants (not too often).

Basically it's wasting away, I should really sell it but I was going to use it towards a part exchange for a D810 

Also, sent my D600 away to Nikon last September to get the shutter replaced because of the oil issue. Basically a brand new camera came back.

D600 all the way!


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 11, 2016)

wezza13 said:


> I have a D7000 and a D600 currently. I shoot primarily birds and wildlife.
> 
> Put it this way, I don't use the D7000, I let my daughter use it whenever she wants (not too often).
> 
> ...


I also kept my d7000 for "backup" purposes.  But after realizing through testing that cropping the d600 image actually was better than the d7000's especially for very long distance subjects .. and still keeping the d7000 for backup of which when I sent the d600 for work I never used it,  I sold it after that.

I kept it around for the kids too but they're better off with my Nikon P7800 now as DOF is better especially for their video stuff.


----------



## Rick99 (Feb 11, 2016)

Ok its mine!   Picked it up today. Super clean really nice camera.  I shot the sky at f11 a few times and I don't see any drops at all.  Not sure if it will at some point but I will keep my eye on it. Nikon sent me a packaging slip for this thing earlier today when I asked them to run my serial number.  Should I send it in for a new shutter anyway even though i don't see anything?  Took a few shots with it this afternoon its really nice on colors and details!


----------



## goodguy (Feb 11, 2016)

Rick99 said:


> Ok its mine!   Picked it up today. Super clean really nice camera.  I shot the sky at f11 a few times and I don't see any drops at all.  Not sure if it will at some point but I will keep my eye on it. Nikon sent me a packaging slip for this thing earlier today when I asked them to run my serial number.  Should I send it in for a new shutter anyway even though i don't see anything?  Took a few shots with it this afternoon its really nice on colors and details!


Congratulation, I have a feeling this is a beginning of a beautiful friendship 
Personally I believe in the saying if it aint broken dont fix it so I personally wouldnt send the camera unless I would see issues with it.

Good luck and post some pictures.


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 11, 2016)

Wow great deal.Congrats


----------



## wezza13 (Feb 12, 2016)

Rick99 said:


> Ok its mine!   Picked it up today. Super clean really nice camera.  I shot the sky at f11 a few times and I don't see any drops at all.  Not sure if it will at some point but I will keep my eye on it. Nikon sent me a packaging slip for this thing earlier today when I asked them to run my serial number.  Should I send it in for a new shutter anyway even though i don't see anything?  Took a few shots with it this afternoon its really nice on colors and details!



I've read reports from people saying that they've never experienced the issue.

I'd keep hold of it, have fun with it. Don't fix what ain't broke!

If you do have to ever send it in, in the UK at least, I had it back within a couple of weeks


----------



## Braineack (Feb 12, 2016)

I had a 9 day turn around.

If it were me, id probably send it off now.  This gives you a brand new shutter that shouldn't ever have the issue once replaced.  Basically replacing the only wear item in a camera.

If for some reason down the road if does start slinging oil, you can complain to nikon and they will replace the camera.


----------



## Peeb (Feb 12, 2016)

Braineack said:


> I had a 9 day turn around.
> 
> If it were me, id probably send it off now.  This gives you a brand new shutter that shouldn't ever have the issue once replaced.  Basically replacing the only wear item in a camera.
> 
> If for some reason down the road if does start slinging oil, you can complain to nikon and they will replace the camera.


Yeah- if it had 2k actuations I would just roll with it; but 14k?  I would take Nikon up on the offer to fix/replace for free now.

DISCLAIMER:  according to  What is The Shutter Life Expectancy of a DSLR Camera? - Instant Fundas , the average estimate life of a D600 shutter is 150k, so maybe replacing is overkill.  Still, this is an estimate based on averages, so....


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 12, 2016)

I think my shutter was replaced around 25k.
So a new camera in a sense from that point forward.
I'm hoping for it to sling some more oil then I'll get a new d610.
I like free upgrades


----------



## Rick99 (Feb 12, 2016)

Thanks Guys....Im torn. Half of me says send it in the other is saying why bother if its not broke....I ll probably send it as Im not sure if he just cleaned the shutter and that may be the only reason Im not seeing the spots yet.  Really looking forward to getting some shutter time on this thing!


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 12, 2016)

IMO I would not send it unless you notice a problem.Going with out a new to you camera that don't seem to be broke just don't make sense to me.I would enjoy it unless you see a problem or Nikon tells you they will replace it with the D610 on the first trip around.Not everyone went through the oil splat just like not everyone experienced flare issues on the D750.


----------



## Braineack (Feb 12, 2016)

nikon wont replace the camera until they've replaced the shutter first and it still happens to fling oil.

at 14K, yours is bound to be flinging oil.  Most people start seeing it around 4-5K.  your PO was just good about cleaning it I suppose -- or yours really is a good one.

might as well just get the shutter replacement out of the way so if it ever comes back then you can get the D610.   they have to replace the shutter first in order to get a replacement camera.  although the longer you wait to better chances that it might not happen until after a D610 replacement is available.


----------



## Dave442 (Feb 12, 2016)

I would put a good number of actuations on it in Feb and then send it in. Otherwise down the road you are going to be wondering if your going to have the problem. I expect Nikon is still prepared to address the issue quickly right now, another year and they may start to move this down on their priority list.


----------



## Braineack (Feb 12, 2016)

Just wait till you know you can be without it for two weeks.  but youll probably need a new shipping label from nikon -- they expire.

i sat on mine till after a vacation I wanted to make sure I had it for and sent it in the day after I got home.  I took a lot of landscape shots at f/8-11 and wish I sent it in first or cleaned it fist (but i didnt want them to say it wasn't slinging oil).


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 13, 2016)

but would Nikon just replace the shutter "just because" he sends it in?
If they did a shutter test and it had no oil spots would they replace it?
You may want to do some tests first to see if there are any oil spots?

Nikon may just clean it and send it back without replacing the shutter,
thus pushing you one more step of waiting for any (if any) oil splatters.


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 13, 2016)

Rats, just ran a test.
Clean as a whistle.


----------



## Rick99 (Feb 13, 2016)

I took a ton of pics in my living room last night just to get some shutter counts on it to see if anything showed up, NADA ZILCH NOTHING!  Not one spot......I have the label printed out and the box, was going to send it in today  If they call me could I just say I just had it cleaned?  There is a good chance the guy I bought it from cleaned the shutter before he sold it to me.


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 13, 2016)

Rick99 said:


> I took a ton of pics in my living room last night just to get some shutter counts on it to see if anything showed up, NADA ZILCH NOTHING!  Not one spot......I have the label printed out and the box, was going to send it in today  If they call me could I just say I just had it cleaned?  There is a good chance the guy I bought it from cleaned the shutter before he sold it to me.


I'd hold on to it and shoot it until it splatters
then send it in
LOL


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 13, 2016)

And if it don't splatter,then you got a good one for a great price that don't need to get bounced around during delivery to and from for no reason at all just to replace a perfectly good working camera part.


----------



## Rick99 (Feb 13, 2016)

Yep your right....I should be happy I have a clean one.....that greedy side of me is thinking keep comparing and get a d610, I should be happy with what I have!


----------



## Rick99 (Feb 13, 2016)

This is my first picture I ever uploaded here so hope it works.  Here is a pic from my new to me D600. Also, any cc is fine…I didn't spend much time on this shot at all he just sat and I snapped and touched up a little in LR so I could post it.


----------



## ericgeem (Feb 14, 2016)

Braineack said:


> That's incredible deal; buy without hesitation.
> 
> the oil spot issues is of no concern -- it's warrantied for life.
> 
> I would replace the SD card for a class-3 one however.



Does it matter if I bought it used and don't have the original warranty?


----------



## wezza13 (Feb 15, 2016)

ericgeem said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > That's incredible deal; buy without hesitation.
> ...



Nope, it doesn't matter at all.

Bought mine used from eBay and Nikon still replaced the shutter


----------



## ericgeem (Feb 15, 2016)

wezza13 said:


> ericgeem said:
> 
> 
> > Braineack said:
> ...



They still offer the repair no problems?


----------



## manaheim (Feb 15, 2016)

I assume you already own FF lenses?


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 15, 2016)

ericgeem said:


> wezza13 said:
> 
> 
> > ericgeem said:
> ...


Essentially it seems their warranty is for any owner.  As long as it's a D600.


----------



## ericgeem (Feb 15, 2016)

Is 879$ a good deal for a D600?


----------



## Braineack (Feb 15, 2016)

anything under $900 is a screaming deal.


----------



## ericgeem (Feb 16, 2016)

Braineack said:


> anything under $900 is a screaming deal.



Are all D600's affected by the issue?


----------



## wezza13 (Feb 17, 2016)

ericgeem said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > anything under $900 is a screaming deal.
> ...



Nope, some of them were never affected.


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 17, 2016)

But they are all covered by their unexpiring warranty.


----------



## Rick99 (Feb 17, 2016)

I love the d600 I just picked up.  $700 bucks and I ran the shutter count software, little over 14k.  So far so good, no oil/dust spots that I can see.


----------



## Rick99 (Jan 7, 2017)

Hi Guys, Just a follow up to this, after a few months I noticed oil spots on the pics so I sent it in to Nikon and they replaced the shutter and sent it back to me. Recently,  the oil started showing up again so I sent it back for service and I received a brand new D610. I spent $700 bucks on the D600 about a year ago or so and now have a ew D610. I tried to see if I could upgrade to a D750 and pay the difference but they said no it wasn't allowed but either way, it was a great deal for me. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 7, 2017)

Rick99 said:


> Hi Guys, Just a follow up to this, after a few months I noticed oil spots on the pics so I sent it in to Nikon and they replaced the shutter and sent it back to me. Recently,  the oil started showing up again so I sent it back for service and I received a brand new D610. I spent $700 bucks on the D600 about a year ago or so and now have a ew D610. I tried to see if I could upgrade to a D750 and pay the difference but they said no it wasn't allowed but either way, it was a great deal for me. Thanks for all your help.


I ended upgrading to a D750 and sold my D600.   I was hoping oil would come back and they would give me a D610.  But no luck.  The D600/610 is a great imager.


----------



## Drive-By-Shooter (Jan 8, 2017)

glad yours worked ok.  great camera, eh?!
my update: 25,000 shots on a shutter replaced by nikon after failure (not spots) paid for by canadian camera store who sold it (used) to me via ebay.  still fine.  looks like nikon can still repair their stuff.

if it gets spots, i hope nikon will service my canadian unit....


----------



## greybeard (Feb 8, 2017)

Rick99 said:


> Can you expand on the serial number?  What should I be looking for? Will it say US on the camera? TIA


If you think you got screwed, call the manufacturer ((800) NIKON-UX or (800) OK-CANON) with your serial numbers and the name of the dealer and confirm if you got USA or gray. (Ken Rockwell)


----------

